# Piper at her first show!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

My baby girl Piper went to her first show this last weekend. At 11 weeks old, she took her first 1st place! So proud of my baby. Here are some pictures  another show this weekend.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go. Vey nice looking goat there.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful & she knows it! Great job & congrats Hamiltonacres.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks so great! Such a tall girl


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! She looks awesome! I love her front end!

Did you glue her legs or is that natural?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! I love my little baby 



Dani-1995 said:


> Congratulations! She looks awesome! I love her front end!
> 
> Did you glue her legs or is that natural?


What do you mean, glue?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Spray on adhesive to make it stand up. We do it for the wethers at state fair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work, congrats


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Spray on adhesive to make it stand up. We do it for the wethers at state fair


Nope, no adhesive! She's really big boned. And fluffy lol. I haven't quite mastered the art of adhesive yet lol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can tell she is huge boned... she's really thick everywhere. I just wish my boys had that much hair on their legs... then when I mess up on trimming you wont be able to tell as much haha. I haven't mastered it yet either but I still try... my poor goats


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I can tell she is huge boned... she's really thick everywhere. I just wish my boys had that much hair on their legs... then when I mess up on trimming you wont be able to tell as much haha. I haven't mastered it yet either but I still try... my poor goats


We're thinking about using her a donor for a flush to MOTO Red Jacket, solid red


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That would be a nice combo! I think she will throw some nice kids for you... I'd love to have one like her for my own program. Ill be looking for a couple nice does next year and I'm breeding my doe Sugar that you liked this fall. She's either going to a ripper grandson or a heavy bred main event buck.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> That would be a nice combo! I think she will throw some nice kids for you... I'd love to have one like her for my own program. Ill be looking for a couple nice does next year and I'm breeding my doe Sugar that you liked this fall. She's either going to a ripper grandson or a heavy bred main event buck.


Well Piper's flush kids will be 75% and have names like Ripper, MCR Tsunami, 4kids Buttmaster, and 2dox righteous just to name a few. Does will sell as well as any boys, but they'll be wethered unless they're something really special. So we'll have kids for sale probably early next year if all goes as planned! They shouldn't be priced too high- ill have to talk to my flush partner on that though.

Feel free to shoot me a message on FB or here if you're interested 

You'll have to keep me updated on Sugar! I just love her


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ill have to do that! I have a couple breeders in mind but I want a variety for my herd


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , she is stunning


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! What a lovely doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great Regan! She is really pretty.  Sounds like we were at a show at the same time and both of our doelings won their 0-3 classes!!  Mine was 9 weeks and red, only difference I guess.  One of Teflon's girls...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's great Regan! She is really pretty.  Sounds like we were at a show at the same time and both of our doelings won their 0-3 classes!!  Mine was 9 weeks and red, only difference I guess.  One of Teflon's girls...


Can't go wrong with those pretty Teflon girls  congrats! Pipers teats are slightly off so she can't be shown abga, but I will continue to show her locally.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh that's too bad.  There was a really pretty paint doeling in Liberty's class who placed last because of a teat issue. The breeder asked if we could look at it afterwards, and IMO, according to the ABGA teat chart, she should have been fine!  The judge used to be a USBGA judge so it's not like she didn't know what she was doing.


----------

